# Need some quick Ausable help!!



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

I was all ready for my trip to the Tittabawasse river for some walleyes action on Sunday when My friends decided to pull a fast one and change their minds. Now they want to fish steelies on the Ausable!! 
Here's my question:
Last week the boat Launch at the pier was iced in. Is it still?? What about the conditions at the Whirlpool? 
Since I have never fished this river from a boat I was wondering how long the float was from the Whirlpool to the pier.
hopefully I can get some feedback before it's too late! Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2001)

hey weezer its about 4 hour trip from high banks to wellmans and if you cant get a boat in at pier there is a free launch on the river off harbor street good luck see you there soon


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

What did you want to know about the Whirlpool Weez? I was there the same day you were (was it last wknd or the wknd before?) and it was fine then. There were at least 3 or 4 vehicles that had launched their boats just fine there. As for fishing conditions at the whirlpool, well, they were the same as the rest of the river. I may make it out this wknd yet, but I can't decide If I am gonna hit the surf, the Big Manistee, Thunder Bay, or the Ausable yet. We'll see how much studying I get done first.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Hey Weez, keep in mind that anytime the air temp. gets below 20 degrees, this time of year, the river will make ice. You might have to put in up high until later in the day. I'm sure you don't want to fight frazzle ice. Check the launch at River Rd. What size boat are you trying to launch? That launch has silted in pretty bad. A few of my buddies tried to launch a 16ft. boat and couldn't back in far enough. 
Try the stretch between the Narrows and the tressle. I've heard of some fish taken in there. Also try the Thorn hole.
Good Luck


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Hey Weezer, Guys are launching at the Whirlpool regularly. The folks I talked to launched there and worked the river over from the dam to the bank in town. They said they only saw 7 fish in the river and only caught 3 -(spawn). The fish they took were near the train tressel. 

Catch-em-up!


------------------
BobK


----------



## mark pasinski (Feb 16, 2001)

hey weez,,,,i live & run a guide service near foot dam, you can make the trip from the whirlpool in about 5 hours. but if i were you i would fish the lower river with small bags tied in hot pink. most of the fish you would catch in the upper river would be holdovers from last fall. i went to town this morn , the river is definately driftable.,,,,,,,mark


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

I know the Whirlpool and Rae rd are open, I was more concerned about the pier. I want to mainly concentrate on the area behind the Bank. I guess I'll launch at the Whirlpool and head to the Tressel then.


----------

